# Gewicht berechnen



## donaldax (16. Nov 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,



ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich Eure Hilfe kurz in Anspruch nehmen darf.

Ich versuche einen Internetrechner einzurichten, dieser soll Stoffe bzw Kleider

nach deren Gewicht und einem zugrunde gelegeten Ankaufspreis berechnen.



Und als ob dies nicht schon schwierig genug wäre, so soll noch eine Auswahlliste

eingefplegt sein, aus dem man den Stoff (Seide, Baumwolle usw) auswählen kann.

Denn die Stoffart soll dann der Multiplikator sein



Ich habe mir leider schon all meine Zähne ausgebissen, aber vielleicht weiß von 

Euch jemand, wie so ein Code aussehen könnte. Stelle mir dabei vor, daß es ein 

Feld gibt wo man das Gewicht einträgt, dann eine Auswahlliste und anschließend 

das Ergebnis in Euro angezeigt bekommt.





Bis dahin danke ich Euch im Voraus und einen ganz lieben "Drücker"



Andrea


----------



## VfL_Freak (16. Nov 2017)

Moin,


donaldax hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir leider schon all meine Zähne ausgebissen


Was hast Du denn bislang versucht? 



donaldax hat gesagt.:


> vielleicht weiß von Euch jemand, wie so ein Code aussehen könnte


ich denke schon 



donaldax hat gesagt.:


> Stelle mir dabei vor, daß es ein Feld gibt wo man das Gewicht einträgt, dann eine Auswahlliste und anschließend das Ergebnis in Euro angezeigt bekommt


das klingt auf jeden Fall schon vielversprechend 

Vielleicht noch dies hier: http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

VG Klaus


----------



## Javinner (16. Nov 2017)

donalddax
 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...dieser soll Stoffe bzw Kleider nach deren Gewicht und einem zugrunde gelegeten Ankaufspreis berechnen.


Stoffe nach Gewicht? Bitte präziser.


----------



## donaldax (17. Nov 2017)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Mitwirkung. Folgendes habe ich bereits unternommen, aber mit nur mäßigem Erfolg:

```
<?php
   if (isset($_POST['submitted'])) {
      
       $gewicht2 = isset($_POST['gewicht2']) ? $_POST['gewicht2'] : null;
      
       $berechne = 33.5 * $gewicht2; // Ergebnis aus 2ster Form
   }
?>
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head>
   <meta charset="UTF-8">
   <title>Gold</title>
</head>
               <br><br>
       </form>
           <form method="POST">
               <u><b>Berechnen Sie hier den Preis</b></u></br><p></p><p></p>
              
               Seide
                   <label>Gewicht:</label> <input type="text" name="gewicht2"> g
                   <input type="submit" value="Berechnen!" name="submitted">
                      
                       <p>Wir bezahlen
                       <?php 
                   if(isset($berechne) && !empty($berechne)) {
                   echo $berechne . ' Euro';
                   }
                   ?>
                       </p>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

In der beiliegenden Grafik habe ich es mal veranschaulicht. Momentan hat mein Code nur das Eingabefeld *"Gewicht"*, die Schaltfläche *"Berechnen"* und die Ausgabe in Euro  bei *"Wir bezahlen"*. Nun versuche ich wie in der Grafik dargestellt, eine Auswahlliste mit verschiedenen Stoffen hinter Gewicht zu machen, denn der Auswahl des Stoffes soll ein Multiplikator zugrunde liegen. Auch dachte ich an mehrere untereinander liegende Eingabemöglichkeiten, sodaß es irgendwo ein Feld gibt, welches dann den gesamt Preis aller Eingaben berechnet.
Bsp. 500g Seide = 11 Euro, 1300g Baumwolle = 17 Euro usw

Es geht einfach darum, daß ich Altkleider oder SecondHand Kleider ankaufen möchte und diese nach Gewicht bezahle. Hierzu gehört natürlich nicht der original Nerzmantel, sondern Blusen, Jeans, Hemden, T-Shirt usw...


Bedanke mich ganz herzlich für Eure Hilfe

Liebe Grüße, Andrea


----------



## donaldax (17. Nov 2017)

Wollte noch zu dem Beitrag von VFL_Freak Klaus etwas sagen. 
Bitte entschuldige wenn mein Thread entgegen aller Richtlinien verfasst wurde. Aber glaube mir, habe schon alles versucht und unternommen. Google, Freunde, selbst probieren und so weiter...Ich bin einfach an einem Punkt, an dem ich nicht weiter komme.

Auch wende ich mich an dieses Forum, weil ich Anfänger bin. Aus anderen Foren weiß ich nun, daß man gerne auf Anfänger rumhackt, weil die nichts wissen usw...Habe aber derzeit leider keine andere Wahl als Euch zu fragen

Bedanke mich ganz herzlich für dein Verständnis

Andrea


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (17. Nov 2017)

1. Wir helfen hier alle gerne, auch bzw. besonders absoluten Anfängern. Aber um helfen zu können, müssen auch möglichst präzise Fragen gestellt werden, was nicht funktioniert, was das Problem ist etc.
2. Code bitte in Code-Tags schreiben (Symbolleiste -> Einfügen -> Code)
3. Das ist die falsche Rubrik, das ist kein Java-Thema, dein Code ist PHP. In der Rubrik "Scriptsprachen" wird dir wahrscheinlich schneller geholfen.


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Nov 2017)

Moin,


donaldax hat gesagt.:


> Auch wende ich mich an dieses Forum, weil ich Anfänger bin. Aus anderen Foren weiß ich nun, daß man gerne auf Anfänger rumhackt, weil die nichts wissen usw...Habe aber derzeit leider keine andere Wahl als Euch zu fragen


eigentlich hackt hier keiner rum ... wir liefern nur kleine fertigen Ergebnisse!
Aber da wir ja nicht wissen können, was Du alles schon versucht hast, sind halt diese Angaben wertvoll, um nicht alles das zu wiederholen!

Zudem: PHP ist nicht Java!!
Worum geht es denn nun genau ??

VG Klaus


----------



## donaldax (17. Nov 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, 

habe auf anraten einen neuen Thread bei "Scriptsprachen" erstellt. Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis



> Zudem: PHP ist nicht Java!!
> Worum geht es denn nun genau ??



Es geht darum, daß ich ein Internetgeschäft aufbauen möchte. Da ich eine kleine Tochter ohne Kita Platz habe und sich dies so schnell nicht ändern wird, dachte ich daran, mir mit diesem Internetgeschäft, nämlich SecondHand Kleidung anzukaufen, etwas dazu zu verdienen. Die Unterstützung vom Amt reicht hinten und vorne nicht aus...

Auf meiner zukünftigen Internetseite soll jemand ein Eingabefeld vorfinden, wo man das Gewicht eingibt, bspw. 3 Jeanshosen = 1200 Gramm. Also wird in dem Eingabefeld 1200 eingegeben. In einer Auswahlliste "Material" wird dann Baumwolle ausgewählt, wodurch mittels eines hinterlegten Wertes (Baumwolle = 5 Cent pro Gramm) dann der Gesamtbetrag berechnet wird. Also 1200*5 Cent. Hat dieser Kunde nun noch Seidenhemden, so kann er dies in einer zweten Zeile auf gleichem Weg eingeben, die Werte aus Baumwolle und Seide werden dann woanders zusammen addiert

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Andrea


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Nov 2017)

Moin Andrea,


donaldax hat gesagt.:


> Es geht darum, daß ich ein Internetgeschäft aufbauen möchte. Da ich eine kleine Tochter ohne Kita Platz habe und sich dies so schnell nicht ändern wird, dachte ich daran, mir mit diesem Internetgeschäft, nämlich SecondHand Kleidung anzukaufen, etwas dazu zu verdienen


Hast Du denn ausreichende Erfahrung im Erstellen von Webseiten ??? 

VG Klaus


----------



## donaldax (17. Nov 2017)

Eine Webseite bekomme ich hin, zur Not habe ihc auch eine Freundin die mir behilflich sein kann. Hatte in meiner früheren Arbeit auch unsere Internetseite gepflegt.


----------



## truesoul (17. Nov 2017)

donaldax hat gesagt.:


> Da ich eine kleine Tochter ohne Kita Platz habe und sich dies so schnell nicht ändern wird, dachte ich daran, mir mit diesem Internetgeschäft, nämlich SecondHand Kleidung anzukaufen, etwas dazu zu verdienen.



Auch wenn das nicht zu dem Thema gehört. Aber dir steht gesetzlich zu, dass dein Kind Betreut wird.

Und zu der Webseite:

Wie gut sind deine Kenntnisse in PHP? 
Weil eben so eine Webseite für Verkaufen von Sachen zu erstellen ist nicht mal eben umgesetzt. Versand, Bezahlung, Datenbanken, Sessions, Sicherheit uvm. musst du beachten/programmieren.


----------



## Mülchmann (17. Nov 2017)

@truesoul 

ja, theoretisch schon aber leider ist das nicht immer der Fall da genau das gesagt wird, aber einhalten kann man es nicht, da es in dem Punkt an Unterstützung vom Staat fehlt.
= zu wenige Kita´s / Betreuer und zu viele Kinder, die gerade in den großstädten einen Platz benötigen

eine Option wäre noch ein(e) Tagespapa/Tagesmutter


und hallo Andrea,

habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass du die Seite komplett neu aufbaust oder hast du vor den Code in eine bestehende website einzubauen?


Gruß
Felix


----------



## donaldax (17. Nov 2017)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge. 

Die Berechnung soll in eine Internetsetie integriert werden, meine Freundin ist schon fleißig dran. Ist aber noch nicht im Internet veröffentlicht, dauert noch.


----------



## AndiE (17. Nov 2017)

Die Umsetzung ist nicht so ganz einfach. Und ich würde davon absehen, das so zu machen, wie du planst. Besser finde ich ein Formular, in dem man Masse und Material eingibt und darunter eine Tabelle, die die Eingaben anzeigt. Dies würde ich wie einen "Cart"-Warenkorb behandeln, mit dem man anschließend zur Kasse/Versand geht. Obwohl es schön aussieht, würde ich beim Material auf die Listenauswahl verzichten, sondern mit Radio-Buttons arbeiten. 

Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich das Projekt in PHP erstmal ruhen lassen und das ganze mal in Swing, also in Java mit GUI ausprobieren. Ich glaube, so bekommst du ein Gefühl, wie du das Formular erstellst, an die Werte kommst, die Berechnung machst und nachher die Werte als Tabelle ausgibst. 

Praktisch ist die Syntax bei PHP zwar eine andere, aber die grundlegenden Schritte sind doch gleich.


----------



## Dukel (17. Nov 2017)

Nutze doch einen der vielen vorhandenen Webshops. Wieso etwas eigenes bauen?
Vorallem musst du dabei unter Umständen rechtliche Regelungen und Sicherheit bedenken und beachten. Gerade letzteres ist als Anfänger nicht immer gegeben.
Edit:
Deine Kernkompetenz sollte ja das verkaufen von Stoff und nicht das Entwickeln eines Webshops sein.


----------



## krgewb (26. Sep 2019)

@donaldax Hast du es geschafft?


----------



## VfL_Freak (26. Sep 2019)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Hast du es geschafft?


na, ob da nach knapp zwei Jahren noch eine Antwort kommt ??


----------

